# Coffeeshop owners and managers needed for research on running a SMB



## Ollie SimpleSaaS (12 mo ago)

Hello,

My name is Ollie, and I am part of a small business looking to launch a technology tool to improve the productivity of SMBs in the UK.

I am conducting user research focused on independent coffee shops owners and discussing the challenges of running a small business in the UK.

The research lasts 25 minutes and pays £20.

We are also looking for beta customers for our product launch in early 2022.

The 25-minute chat will cover



Managing your team (staff tasks, work rota, managing team budgets, tax and more...)


General employee engagement and training needs


Customer loyalty and engagement


Business reporting (stock management, sales, work rota, customer engagement and loyalty management)


We want to understand the pain points that SimpleSaaS could help you solve (Running your business, getting started, recruitment and more....)


Ollie

User Research @ SimpleSaaS


----------

